# Frame Skipping, or Stuttering of Picture



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

I have been noticing frame skipping, or stuttering picture lately.
Usually I can pause/play the recording to fix it, but this time it didn't work at all while I was watching Jericho on CBSW - Ch. 381 out of LA.

Anyone else see any problems like this on last weeks Jericho?
Or elsewhere for that matter?


The problem would happen occasionally in the past & I could always snap it out of it, but this time I couldn't. Also, it's become really bad this rel.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

check out the link below. did it look anything like that? i just found someone on on AVS forums out of L.A and we both experienced the problem at the exact same moment on the same show. let me know if the links below are similar to what your experiencing

*click here to watch*


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

rjf said:


> check out the link below. did it look anything like that? i just found someone on on AVS forums out of L.A and we both experienced the problem at the exact same moment on the same show. let me know if the links below are similar to what your experiencing
> 
> *click here to watch*


That's just regular everyday tiling.
Good pg. to keep in mind though, I'll have to keep an eye on it & report in that thread if something catches my eye & it's on there.
However, what I'm seeing is not that, it's like when a video jumps a frame, doesn't play it, or drops it if you will.

Like this: See Video Example

It's a game, but hey, it's a good example. Watch how as the camera pan's it just kinda barfs, you can see it doing it as the camera walks forward through the structure as well. But it's a little more subtle there.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

y_not said:


> That's just regular everyday tiling..


sad that we've come to accept crap HD as a 'regular everyday thing' that's not what i signed up for.



y_not said:


> ....However, what I'm seeing is not that, it's like when a video jumps a frame, doesn't play it, or drops it if you will...


i've seen it before but not during last week's Jericho. you're right, it's a framarate issue or your recvr needs a reboot because it's stuttering during playback


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

rjf said:


> sad that we've come to accept crap HD as a 'regular everyday thing' that's not what i signed up for.


Yeah, doesn't it suck?
Although my cable company does the same BS!



rjf said:


> i've seen it before but not during last week's Jericho. you're right, it's a framarate issue or your recvr needs a reboot because it's stuttering during playback


Reboot.... Didn't really cross my mind, don't know why! Next time it does it all try that.
Would make sense, it's only been running without being rebooted now for like 2-3weeks straight. Which is like the longest it's ran in months & months.

It still has the last CE on it, before the current cycle which I haven't participated in. Which I guess it's deemed final enough that it's not downloaded the identical Natl. rel. Odd, it usually does. Oh well!!

I'll definately give it the old heave-ho when it does it again to see if it's any better.


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

Bump.

Anyone else seen these issues of frame stuttering/dropping?
It's Not Tiling!!


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

I've been getting real bad skipping, stutterering along with severe lip sync when watching recorded HD material, ie. Lost. I have to do a RBR to fix it. After the RBR, things work better.


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

PlanetBill said:


> I've been getting real bad skipping, stutterering along with severe lip sync when watching recorded HD material, ie. Lost. I have to do a RBR to fix it. After the RBR, things work better.


Did this all start /w the current release?
Natl. or CE?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

PlanetBill said:


> I've been getting real bad skipping, stutterering along with severe lip sync when watching recorded HD material, ie. Lost. I have to do a RBR to fix it. After the RBR, things work better.


For the audio sync issues, I've found that stopping/starting the recorded program will fix the problem although sometimes I have to do this sequence more than once.

I have also noticed the frame jump on some MPEG4 recordings. It seems to clear up within few seconds for me, though and doesn't appear to continue. I've seen this when coming out of pause or 30 second skip. I've also found that pause/play will solve this issue.

I don't know exactly which version I saw this in first, but it was recent. It very well could have been introduced in 0x1FE.

This has not been a show stopper for me.


----------



## SteelersFan (Nov 5, 2006)

y_not said:


> Did this all start /w the current release?
> Natl. or CE?


Nope. I've been getting it since Heroes was last on. I was watching a taped recording of Boston Legal the other day (the recording was two weeks old). It was unwatchable with all of the frame skipping. A reboot fixed the problem. I was wondering if a hard drive format would help at this point. I don't think I get this skipping issue on my other HR20 and I know DirecTV would ask me to format the hard drive before sening me a new HR20 anyway.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

y_not said:


> Did this all start /w the current release?
> Natl. or CE?


NR


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

PlanetBill said:


> NR


Same here - started with the National Release. I've rebooted twice in the last week because of horrible stutter. Changing channels does not fix the issue, only a reboot clears the issue up.


----------

